# McDonald's Manager punches woman over dog



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Cops: McDonald's boss punches mom with service dog - Yahoo! News

A McDonald's manager in the Atlanta area is accused of punching a mother after she brought her autistic children and a service dog inside the restaurant, authorities said.Tiffany Denise Allen is charged with simple battery, simple assault and disorderly conduct, according to a Cobb County warrant.
Jennifer Schwenker entered the McDonald's in Marietta with her twins and service dog on July 12. Allen, who was off-duty at the time, became angry that the dog was inside, the warrant states. Police say Allen followed the mother around the restaurant, then punched her in the face in the parking lot.
Surveillance video shows McDonald's employees trying to restrain their co-worker, police wrote in the warrant.
J.M. and Jan Owens, who operate the store on Bells Ferry Road, said they're cooperating with police.
"At our McDonald's restaurant, we respect and value our customers. Their safety and well-being is always a top priority," they said in a statement to The Associated Press.
"We strive to comply with all applicable laws, including the Americans with Disabilities Act," they said. "It is our policy to make our restaurants accessible to all customers, including those with disabilities and special needs, whether or not they need the assistance of service animals."
A phone listing for Allen could not be located. McDonald's officials say that she is no longer employed by the Oak Brook, Ill.-based company.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

i'm guess she'll be looking for a new job


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

What a psycho!


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Doubt she'll find one!(a job)


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG, what a lunatic!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

what a lousy person.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Several names come to mind in regards to this pathetic excuse for a human being. But I'm not allowed to post them.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Things that just make you go...huh?!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty shocking to say the least. I wonder what that manager, or should I say ex-manager, has to say for herself.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Things that just make you go...huh?!


ummmm...yup...can't even begin to understand what might have been going thru that manager's mind except maybe "if I get fired, I can collect unemployment"


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think she would be eligible. She would be fired with cause -- hard to deny that, and even if she was eligible, how much unemployment do you receive from a McDonald's job. Not enough I would think. 

She needs to be arrested and charged with assault and whatever else. Unreal. I can only think that she probably has some serious anger issues, and maybe this will spur her to deal with them.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Things that just make you go...huh?!


Yup, it's kind of hard to put yourself in a crazy person's shoes isn't it? lol.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

> Several names come to mind in regards to this pathetic excuse for a human being. But I'm not allowed to post them.


I did the same thing! 
What a pyscho jerk! That's the only response that I can come up with in a family forum.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

She was arrested I believe. I know she is being charged with battery and assault.


----------

